# Display brightness



## zsu (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it possible to change display brightness on notebook Dell Inspiron 5748?


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't know about that particular notebook, but if you cannot change it when FreeBSD is running, you could maybe change it during BIOS phase.
Not optional solution, I know, but one possibility if nothing else works...

Other things to try, if `acpi` does not support it out of the box:
-load `acpi_video`
-`xbrightness`
-`xbacklight`
-`xrandr --brightness`

Maybe someone else (or google) knows some more...


----------



## zsu (Mar 1, 2015)

Secondary solution will not work in console. It is important for me, cause I sit there a lot of time.
I did try `kldload acpi_video`. Should it work in Live CD?


----------



## zsu (Mar 3, 2015)

I've just discover how it can be done in Ubuntu. There is no similar way for freebsdFreeBSD?
rc.local:

```
echo 256 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
```


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe you mean `sysctl`?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 3, 2015)

If your laptop supports it, try setting `sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness=<value>` after you `kldload acpi_video`.


----------

